
Ask HN: What do you use to host/publish your blog? - arielm
I’ve gone through a bunch of different ways of publishing my blog, from Wordpress to static site generators and ultimately Medium. They all had their issues, but a recent thread (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15507538) brought this back to mind<p>My question is, what do you use for your personal&#x2F;company blo, why, and would you recommend it?
======
theSpaceOctopus
I have 2 blogs, both on WordPress. My web development blog is on a DO droplet
and uses the Roots stack, Trellis, Bedrock and Sage.
[https://roots.io](https://roots.io)

I've done a lot of WordPress development, custom themes mostly. I can't always
use Bedrock and Trellis due to hosting constraints, but I would never choose
anything other than Sage for a theme development project.

The Roots projects have always been ahead of the curve as far as WordPress
development goes. Whether it's things as simple as name spacing, or actually
taking advantage of PHP 7 features, to using Composer to manage dependencies,
gulp to automate build processes, Ansible for automated provisioning and
deployment....

I could go on and on, but I'm loyal to these tools because they've
consistently pushed me to learn new things. I also enjoy the workflow.

My personal blog is hosted by Automattic, on WordPress.com, strictly out of
convenience.

I'm looking around at other options however. I've thinking it might be time
for me to move on from WordPress. Partly from the Roots stuff constantly
driving my curiosity, and partly from being unhappy with the direction the
WordPress project as a whole is taking.

I've been looking specifically at Ghost, Craft, various flat file solutions,
and have even been considering taking a crack at building my own blog with
Python. (Python because I've been learning it and have really been enjoying
it)

------
matchmike1313
We had been using Ghost to host our company blog (via Digital Ocean) it has
been super super easy not to mention the cost is dirt cheap on DO. I would
recommend it for a few reasons. 1) Easy to use editor to write the blog posts
(W/drag and drop image insertion) 2) You can find a perfect template and
easily upload it to the blog, and tweak as needed. 3) They have AMP templates.

